# You mean a woman's orgasms are tied to his genes and income?



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I saw the following article and thought it interesting and relevant to sex and marriage.

I guess good genes, confidence, high regard among her friends and income are important to a woman's satisfactory (and orgasmic) sex life. 

Sort of puts all those MW Davis and Glover "Get a Life" recommendations in perspective. Get fit, handsome, confident, make her girlfriends think you are hot stuff and build your career become a high probability path to rocking her world in bed.




> Female orgasms may be a tool created by nature to capture the sperm of men with “good genes”, according to scientists.
> 
> Which means if you’re not making your girlfriend orgasm your DNA may just not be desirable enough.
> 
> ...



What is an orgasm? Scientists' explanation with SHOCK you | Life | Life & Style | Express.co.uk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did this study actually look at the DNA of men to see if they had superior DNA? Are looks and income/accomplishment the only measurements of superior DNA?

The study makes sense to a point. But the statement of the conclusion is rather weird.

Let's first look some of the primary things that attacks men to women: looks are apparently #1. Then comes what he things/feels about her.

Does this mean that a man's orgasm is a trick used by the bodies of men to select which women he passes on his genes to?

Note that a woman does not have to orgasm to get pregnant. Or to say that female orgasms are a trick by the bodies of women to weed out the genes of less desirable men makes little sense.

Now if one wanted to say that women would be more likely to orgasm during sex with a man that she considers more desirable (good looking, accomplished, etc.), yea that makes sense. It's because just like with men, women prefer sex with partners that they find highly desirable.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I think the researchers were confused after watching 50 Shades. The researcher's wife asked to, "orgasm and cum tied up in jeans" but the guy obviously wasn't listening and heard, "orgasm tied to genes and income."

Poor guy!

Badsanta


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Did this study actually *look at the DNA of men to see if they had superior DNA*? Are looks and income/accomplishment the only measurements of superior DNA?
> 
> The study makes sense to a point. But the statement of the conclusion is rather weird.
> 
> ...


I like your explanation.

Probably facial symmetry and fitness was the proxy for good genes.

Actually, I do think that a women's orgasm improves the chance of pregnancy. I have read that in the typical orgasm, contractions help the uterus dip the cervix into a pool of semen and uterine contractions then pull or suck semen through the cervix into the uterus, helping to move the sperm along.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Ugh. Sorry, I don't buy it. I wouldn't trade my husband for anything, and he certainly doesn't fit the above description of the gene/income combination. But, he definitely keeps me happy, which is what matters. My friends don't have to find him attractive. I am the only one who matters in that respect. I chose him, not his family's income (or lack, thereof), nor did I choose him because my friends wanted him. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Wow, breaking news...women are turned on by hot men. lol I can't believe it. Those scientists are soooo smart. :surprise:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I do have a killer pair of jeans, so yeah, I can see this being true.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

*Deidre* said:


> Wow, breaking news...women are turned on by hot men. lol I can't believe it. Those scientists are soooo smart. :surprise:


It's probably shocking to men convinced that women aren't visual. These same men tell themselves that to justify why they're entitled to women who are hotter than they are.

Yes, women are quite visual and like hot men, just as men like hot women.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

M2 went from about a 50% rate of rapture when we connect to a near 100% rate when I returned to work after taking kind of a long (more than 2 years) break. There was conflict driving that break so it was not purely a money thing. Still - interesting. 

And ummmm - last night we did a quick review of our retirement accounts. The last few months have been good to everyone who has US based stock funds - us included. 

And - afterward - M2 raptured twice which only happens a few times a year. 





Young at Heart said:


> I saw the following article and thought it interesting and relevant to sex and marriage.
> 
> I guess good genes, confidence, high regard among her friends and income are important to a woman's satisfactory (and orgasmic) sex life.
> 
> ...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

If we want to cut to the chase and use some actual serious data here to know what gives a woman the biggest orgasm, well sorry to bust men's bubbles of thinking all we need are just good looks and lots of extra money as here is the actual and real truth:

*Another woman!*

Pornhub's 2016 Year in Review ? Pornhub Insights


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

badsanta said:


> If we want to cut to the chase and use some actual serious data here to know what gives a woman the biggest orgasm, well sorry to bust men's bubbles of thinking all we need are just good looks and lots of extra money as here is the actual and real truth:
> 
> *Another woman!*
> 
> Pornhub's 2016 Year in Review ? Pornhub Insights


It took quite a while to figure out what you were saying. That is a lot of detailed big data! About almost halfway through they had topic porn searches by gender. The top three searches by females were Lesbian, lesbians scissoring, and 3-somes. (the top three for males were MILF, Step mom, Step sister).

So now I understand. thanks.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> It took quite a while to figure out what you were saying. That is a lot of detailed big data! About almost halfway through they had topic porn searches by gender. The top three searches by females were Lesbian, lesbians scissoring, and 3-somes. (the top three for males were MILF, Step mom, Step sister).
> 
> So now I understand. thanks.



I'm actually surprised they share that much data with the public regarding their site usage. When you consider that they stream 99GB per second to users all over the planet, odds are their data is so diverse that it actually represents a sincere wealth of knowledge to anyone seeking to better understand human sexuality on a global scale.

Of course we could all speculate for hours about what that data means and how it applies to people we know, but in the meantime user data is *factual data* for the users of that site.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

An orgasm lets sperm pass the cervix much more easily. Otherwise, the cervix acts as a filter/barrier (cervical mucus) to limit sperm passage. So, traits that make a man seem more desirable as a father, will increase the chances of a woman having an orgasm, improving the chances his sperm will reach an egg. This is true even if she mated with someone else quite recently, but did not orgasm - that guy's sperm are stuck trying to pass through the mucus, while the later guy's sperm take the expressway. Symmetry is one indicator of good genes, as are good overall health, good skin tone, clear eyes, etc. What makes for a good provider has changed over the millennia, but the important thing is how well the man can support his mate and offspring so the children survive and thrive. Consensus of peers affirms a woman's perceptions that a man is a good mate (whether or not he actually is).


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

What you quoted is true. Why do you think we are attracted to certain people and not others? Somewhere in our brain we have a list of things that tell us that the object of our attraction has good genes and would make a good mate. That stuff about income and all of that is just the modern substitute for being an alpha male who could protect a woman and children, while providing food and shelter for them. Instead of showing our prowess by hunting and fighting, we do it by their modern versions of making money and a powerful job.

Good looks telegraphs health. Intelligence says that you can survive better than a less intelligent person. At the top of want lists of women is a good sense of humor. As I overheard one woman say, looks fade but a man who can make me laugh every day is what I am attracted to. The ability to make someone laugh means that you can make a woman happier no matter what. I saw my wife on a train, spoke to her and we dated. Three weeks later we are engaged and married within 9 months. We are married for over 44 years. We still do not know why we are attracted to each other so much. 

Today a woman does not need a man to protect and provide for her. She can even have a baby without ever having sex with a man. However our genetic code is designed for one thing and one thing only, to pass along our genes so that they can survive past our death. That is why men seek power, wealth, good looks, education, etc.. It is a substitute for fighting off the other males to prove to the females that you have good genes. It takes a very long time for our genes to change and adapt. We still have some hair left on us from the days when we were covered with it from head to toe. I have also seen something that did not exist in my younger years, girls are attracted to geeks because they can make a boatload of money these days. Money can buy protection, shelter and food. Genetically we are urged to do what will attract the best mates and having a lot of money is a good way to do that.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> I saw the following article and thought it interesting and relevant to sex and marriage.
> 
> I guess good genes, confidence, high regard among her friends and income are important to a woman's satisfactory (and orgasmic) sex life.
> 
> ...



I honestly don't buy it.

A woman picks a guy she finds hot, his personality, what they have in common and not how much money do you make.

One is love, the other is shallow and no better than a prostitute.

Women are the same as men. We both like our opposites to be hot, sexy, in good shape, etc. Not rocket science.

I also like hot lesbians and all they do....no real surprise for us guys there. Not surprised its the most searched.....


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> It's probably shocking to men convinced that women aren't visual. Women like hot men.


I have no trouble accepting that women are visual. Just as visual as men in terms of what turns them on. However, I also believe that a higher percentage of women than men are willing to marry someone who does not turn them on if the person brings steady job, co-parenting skills, etc. to the mix.

Of course, I am also sexist enough to think that this is an easier standard to uphold for men because most men find a large portion of women sufficiently attractive to "do" on a regular basis, whereas most women do not find most men sufficiently attractive. So women have to be willing to compromise on hotness, because here aren't enough "hot enough" men to go around. Whereas there are more than enough "hot enough" women to go around for most men, so most men don't have to compromise - but only because their standards are so much lower!


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> I honestly don't buy it.
> 
> A woman picks a guy she finds hot, his personality, what they have in common and not how much money do you make.


Bzzz, sorry, thank you for playing. I have had sex with more than one woman, and I can assure you that none of them found me hot. I can also assure you that many more women found me "doable" after I graduated from professional school, had a nice income and my own apartment than found me "doable" when I was a student. I exercised less as an employee. I was more stressed out. I had less time available to spend with them. Yet more of them found me "doable". Greater "hotness"? Nope. Greater income and earning potential? Ding ding ding! We have a winner.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Sybians must have some amazing DNA then.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

uhhh, where did I put that bull**** stamp. I got a job for it. That study is as fake as a three dollar bill. It scientifically makes no sense.


----------



## FORTIFIEDORANGE (Mar 27, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Did this study actually look at the DNA of men to see if they had superior DNA? Are looks and income/accomplishment the only measurements of superior DNA?
> 
> The study makes sense to a point. But the statement of the conclusion is rather weird.
> 
> ...


orgasms may help women get pregnant though. some species the female has to orgasm to ovulate, but in humans there is signs that show sperm get sucked up into the fertile ovary's tube by the orgasm. So it is possible that it is a selective process.

However, men have only one concern when spreading their seed biologically; it takes about 40 mins to regenerate a batch, concerns over std, territorial dispute with other male. Women have to balance good provider with good genetics. Men can find a horrible provider, if genetics are good, it's not much resource expenditure. Women can get good genetics, but they are gambling a lot more resources on it than a man is.


I think women and men have a lot in common with selectivity of genetics, i think men idealistically want the best they can find, but will settle more easily than a woman will on looks. Women however will trade looks for a good provider.


Also what defines good genetics for men and women are both similar, symmetry, healthy looking features etc.. A man might be a capable provider but not a willing provider, that is why women have to be deeper with the personality where as men can be less selective about personality. Men are looking for a young fertile healthy baby maker, women on the other hand don't care about youthfulness as much as they are more deeper thinking on the issue. An older man might be a better and more willing provider while still carrying good genetics. That is why more women can find older men attractive still where as a 25 year old man seldom find a 60 year old woman as an acceptable mate.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Humans behavior does not seem to be driven by basic urges anymore. If men wanted to make as many women pregnant as they could, a business of impregnation tourism would have sprung up where women in poor countries would be paid to have the children of wealth men. Men would have no interest in an sexual act other than PIV. Men would leave relationships as soon as the woman was pregnant. No couple would ever adopt. 

People don't in general act like that. The motivations for modern humans are far more complicated and survival of ones genes is only one of the many things being optimized.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

FORTIFIEDORANGE said:


> That is why more women can find older men attractive still where as a 25 year old man seldom find a 60 year old woman as an acceptable mate.


Recent research places sexual maturity now at age 60. A 25 year old male is not thinking about the age of a 60 year old woman, but mostly if she is hot or not....










....and if she is wealthy and can also take care of him financially, well then young men can seek the same things young females seek.

Just saying...


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

"Blah blah blah" - American Journal Of Adult Interactive Psychological Relations.

"Hey mom - I got published!!!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> I saw the following article and thought it interesting and relevant to sex and marriage.
> 
> I guess good genes, confidence, high regard among her friends and income are important to a woman's satisfactory (and orgasmic) sex life.
> 
> ...


*Well, if that's truly the case, then in my economic state, I should only be able to induce an orgasm to my lady of say, maybe 1-1/2 seconds duration?*


----------



## FORTIFIEDORANGE (Mar 27, 2017)

uhtred said:


> Humans behavior does not seem to be driven by basic urges anymore. If men wanted to make as many women pregnant as they could, a business of impregnation tourism would have sprung up where women in poor countries would be paid to have the children of wealth men. Men would have no interest in an sexual act other than PIV. Men would leave relationships as soon as the woman was pregnant. No couple would ever adopt.
> 
> People don't in general act like that. The motivations for modern humans are far more complicated and survival of ones genes is only one of the many things being optimized.


our primordial drive and attraction in a mate is still based on the ideal of making babies, but the acts themselves are more complex. We are no longer a fish in the ocean squirting sperm on as many eggs in the rocks as possible, but we still have that foundation in our sex drive.

sex is more of a social bonding and communicaiton system than anything. we want sexual acts other than PIV because it shows commitment to someone else and committment from them to us. 

Men don't want to dedicate resources to a mate that doesn't want them because then they are just a ****, and women don't want to put out for just some guy who won't stick around. However, if the man can plant his seed in some girl for the moment there is no risk, and if a woman can go way out of her league with a one night stand can get a prized seed she will do that while still lookingf or that ideal knight who will save her. Women have two contradictory goals, men have basically one goal which is to spread the seed. However, when logic is applied over instincts, women and men will both pick mates that are loyal and comitted. However, hte instincts often drive the decision more than logic.


Men look for looks, and overlook personality, women look at looks and overlook personality too, but they also look at the traits mentioned above. Also, women want a son who is a seed spreader too, so if they find a man who has those personality traits he is desireable. thats why men are socialy more allowed to be ****s while women are shunned.

men don't want to be a ****, so the ****tiness might be fun for a ngiht but men will move on quickly and won't dedicate resources to that girl as oyu cannot gurantee offspring produced are your own.


----------

